# Suche CMS in C/C++

## py-ro

Hallo,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich suche ein CMS welches entweder als CGI oder direkt als Server läuft.

MfG

Py

----------

## manuels

Hm, kenne leider keines.

Aber darf man fragen wieso du das willst?

----------

## py-ro

Weil ich hoffe, ein schnelles schlankes CMS zu finden, dass eben nicht PHP oder einen anderen Skript-Interpreter benötigt.

Py

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm,

also direkt kenne ich keins das in C geschrieben ist. Aber wenn du (genug) Zeit hast, würde ich radiant mal ausprobieren. Es ist "leider auch nur" eine Skript Sprache. Aber sofern ich mich richtig erinnere ist/war der erste Ruby Interpreter in C/C++ verfasst. *g*

radiant ist noch ein recht junges CMS-System also erwarte nicht zu viel. Allerdings lohnt es sich vielleicht für deine Zwecke. Von der Performance und dem Speicherfußabdruck, habe ich mit Ruby/Rails Anwendungen eigentlich einen guten Eindruck gehabt. Gefühlt empfinde ich es eine Ecke besser als Java, aber ich denke das kommt immer auf die Programme an, und so direkt Vergleichen kann/sollte man es gar nicht.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche

P.s. Es gibt ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten ein Ruby on Rails Programm zu starten, von Apache über mongrel, lighttpd... schlank ist das alle mal.

Allerdings kann und ist es manchmal ein wenig unhandlich ein Ruby-Programm zu "Debuggen", da kann es schon passieren das der Server nicht startet weil das "Ruby on Rails" Programm (z.b. radiant) nicht (/noch nicht) mit der neuen Version von Ruby klar kommt. Allerdings wurden solche Fehler von der Community recht schnell beseitigt oder angepasst. Bzw, mit genug Hintergrundwissen zu Ruby/Ruby on Rails-Programmierung kann man vieles auch selber umschreiben. Aber gerade am Anfang hat mich das doch ein bisschen davon Abgehalten Ruby On Rails Anwendungen zu verwenden. Diese Erfahrungen hab ich ca. vor 1,5 Jahren gesammelt, daher will ich nur noch schnell darauf hinweisen, das es wichtig ist das ein Ruby-on-Rails Projekt eine gewisse belebte Entwickler-Gemeinde haben sollte. Bevor man sich überlegt es "Produktiv" einzusetzen.

----------

## py-ro

Danke, ich schaue mir das mal an.

Notfalls bleibt ja noch die Alternative, selber schreiben.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Py

----------

## Necoro

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Von der Performance und dem Speicherfußabdruck, habe ich mit Ruby/Rails Anwendungen eigentlich einen guten Eindruck gehabt.

 

Ja?  :Shocked:  Ich hatte RoR immer für den Speicherfresser schlechthin gehalten ... wo man unter 40MB Verbrauch (auch für einfache Seiten) gar nicht erst anfangen muss... Bin ich da einem Vorurteil aufgesessen?

----------

## avx

Mh, also ich find per Google "cms written in c" doch schon ein paar Sachen, z.B. http://sourceforge.net/projects/damn-small-cms/ (nicht getestet!). Vor ein paar Jahren gab's IIRC mal einen Artikel im Linux-Magazin über sowas, vielleicht mal in deren Online-Sammlung stöbern.

----------

